# A Girl & Her Cat....



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Chui's favorite napping place - - - Kathy's favorite pillow. I'd say it all works out well!!


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

SO freakin cute!!! What a dear love bug!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

go6car said:


> SO freakin cute!!! What a dear love bug!


He is that, fur sure!!!







Is this the 1st you've seen a Bengal Cat? They're domestic house cats...NOT tigers!. It's an approx. 15yr old hybrid breeding of an Egyptian Mau and a wild Asian Leopard Cat and they really are quite different from your standard house cat. In fact, they are MUCH more like dogs. We are dog trainers (never was much for cats) and we have trained these cats in exactly the same manner as the dogs....a clicker, clear communication, & LOTS of loving!! They are AMAZINGLY responsive!! The guy in the photos comes when called (even from outside), sits, lies down, & gives kisses. If you're interested, there are several more photos of our 3 in my Gallery. Chui & Mara are 3yr old brother & sister (that's Chui in the photos) while **** is a rescued 1yr old female (that another Outbacker <







!!! > connected us with).

As *they* say.....

*"IF it's NOT a Bengal - - THEN it's *just* a cat"*


----------



## AK or Bust (Nov 22, 2010)

You got the title wrong. Should be "A Cat and his girl !" They're the ones in charge.

Your cats are beautiful. Kind of like our cat but on a slightly larger scale.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

This must have been not too long after I left. Kathy was sitting in the same location...Guess the Long Trail beers were too much for her...AND the Bengal!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

AK or Bust said:


> This must have been not too long after I left. Kathy was sitting in the same location...Guess the Long Trail beers were too much for her...AND the Bengal!


Eric, as Jim has pointed out above - - this is THE location...as was long ago determined by *Mr. Chui*. But, yes. I think maybe Chui had (or dumped) 1 too many Long Trails (no thanks to YOU leaving your bottle unattended!!














Guess Chui has YOU well trained, eh?


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Great pic







Kathy and Chui sure look relaxed!


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

It's hard to figure out who's more comfortable, or, who's using who. Was there any catnip involved?









kevin


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

Wow ! is all I can say....Kathy makes a beautiful * Cat Bed * and Chui just almost out does her as a very handsome pillow.

I must say that one of you appears to be very spoiled( Judie can decide which one that would be. My guess would be BOTH)

Anyway looks like you all have had a Great Day. Not much longer till we will all be

HAPPY CAMPING........Lynn


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> SO freakin cute!!! What a dear love bug!


He is that, fur sure!!!







Is this the 1st you've seen a Bengal Cat? They're domestic house cats...NOT tigers!. It's an approx. 15yr old hybrid breeding of an Egyptian Mau and a wild Asian Leopard Cat and they really are quite different from your standard house cat. In fact, they are MUCH more like dogs. We are dog trainers (never was much for cats) and we have trained these cats in exactly the same manner as the dogs....a clicker, clear communication, & LOTS of loving!! They are AMAZINGLY responsive!! The guy in the photos comes when called (even from outside), sits, lies down, & gives kisses. If you're interested, there are several more photos of our 3 in my Gallery. Chui & Mara are 3yr old brother & sister (that's Chui in the photos) while **** is a rescued 1yr old female (that another Outbacker <







!!! > connected us with).

As *they* say.....

*"IF it's NOT a Bengal - - THEN it's *just* a cat"*
[/quote]

I have, actually, and they're absolutely beautiful!!

I have a "just-a-cat" who wondered into our lives about 12 years ago. I never thought I'd have a cat, but now can't imagine life without her! Looks like a little panther -- almost solid black. She arrived at the perfect time too, as I was animal-less for the first time in many, many years. Had lost my beloved horse but he was in his early 40s, so he lived a really, REALLY, good long life! Also lost my very energetic (UNDERSTATEMENT!) Norwich/Jack Russel mix who had a personality a million times bigger than he was, LOL! I was about due for a little furry one, and lo and behold my kitty arrived shortly thereafter! And, as with most cats, she runs the household.


----------

